# Blogger email notifications



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what is the best way to get email notifications of updates to a Blogger blog? My wife would like to set that up for her to read a blog, and I never do that.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 30, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Does anyone know what is the best way to get email notifications of updates to a Blogger blog? My wife would like to set that up for her to read a blog, and I never do that.



You mean someone else's Blogger blog? If so, there should be an RSS feed that is attached to that blogger page... then all your wife has to do is set up something to grab that RSS feed (which I think can be done for deliver by email, or else by using Sage or some other RSS reader - which is just as good as email - or, rather, better).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 30, 2009)

I do mean grabbing someone else's blogger feed. I'm looking for something VERY simple. All my wife wants is to be able to get email notifications of new posts so she knows to go to the blog.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 31, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I do mean grabbing someone else's blogger feed. I'm looking for something VERY simple. All my wife wants is to be able to get email notifications of new posts so she knows to go to the blog.



Try this, then. Feed My Inbox ~ RSS to Email ~ Feed to Email

Sage, a plugin for firefox, does the same job, though, and it's easier to use (e.g. you don't have to know the feed name - just go to the blog, hit a button, and select the feed from the blog you want). The functionality will be as good or better (except messages won't be in her inbox). Bring up firefox, open the sage window, refresh, and all the blogs she's following will have info at the ready from recent posts. FeedMyInbox only updates once a day. Sage can update any time you open your browser if there is a new post from the blogs you're following.


----------

